

Final, official GSoC Django NoSQL status update & implications for Django-nonrel - wkornewald
http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/blog/django/2010/08/Final-official-GSoC-Django-NoSQL-status-update

======
po
Keeping the backends themselves outside of the Django project is definitely
the right move. This allows each of them to evolve at their own (probably
faster) pace independently of the Django project which keeps a strict schedule
of backward compatibility.

A similar approach is used by Andrew Godwin to keep the South DB migrations
project moving forward quickly. It could be merged into Django itself, but it
is better outside.

------
baddox
That's interesting how they made it jive with Django's ORM.

